# Caf Restoration Help



## lowfell (Jul 2, 2007)

1'm thinking of buying this Caf, but it will need a little work, would anyone know a good restorer and have any idea how much it would cost to get this in good order ?

http://i5.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/a9/75/5464_1.JPG

http://i5.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/a9/75/5464_1.JPG

http://i19.ebayimg.com/05/i/000/a9/75/83e2_1.JPG


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good for you in tracking one down, the hard part is going to be the cosmetic restoration I think, it depends how far you want to go, sympathetic or 'shudder' looking like new?

The crystal should be easy, even if its a funny size there are companys that will make them, the case is ok, the hands can be relumed if needed, with vintage coloured lume ( although I would leave it alone) and if needed dials can be 'redone' but it would have to be in a right state to get that far, to make it useable wouldnd cost that much I wouldnt think...With a movement service, less than 100 I would have thought, impossable to say though unless its looked at....

Good luck!


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

all it needs is a new crystal and hand lume as ron said, dial looks as tho its aged nicely so i'd leave it alone ,any decent (and honest) watchmaker should do both for around 35/40 quid imo.


----------

